# IGF-1 Lr3... T's Favorite Peptide... Much more anabolic than HGH!



## TwisT (Jan 19, 2011)

So many people are asking me about IGF-1 lr3 and why I like it so much, so I thought I would make a quick fact list of the benefits of taking some form of an IGF. Of course, if you have never taken IGF I really suggest you do so! Feel free to ask about *any* of these, all of which I can support with a medical study or two..or three...of 10!

And yes.... Did I mention it's my favorite... 

*-T*

Get some lr3 for yourself here!
IGF-1 Lr3 1mg
 
*Benefits of IGF-1* 


Can be used on cycle, off cycle, or in PCT... *whenever*
No rebound effect... you keep what you gain/cut
[*]Helps restore and maintain muscle, bone, tendon, and joint mass
[*]Improves energy and endurance
[*]Protects brain neurons and stimulates new neuron production
[*]A very intense "pump" while lifting
[*]Promotes the growth of new tissue
[*]Promotes adipose fat-loss (in relation to the extent that GH does)
[*]Supports healthy joints and tendons
[*]Supports repair and rebuilding of muscle, joints, bones, tendons...everything!
[*]One of your best compounds for a torn muscle rehab
[*]Boost the immune system (increases immune system surveillance)
[*]Makes you have a HUGE cock ( ok this one is a joke. )
Improves collagen formation
Aids in cartilage repair

As you can tell, I love everything about lr3...so lets hear it... what has it done for you??!​


----------



## theBIGness (Jan 19, 2011)

igf is the tits man. it gives you a great pump and mos def repairs tendonitis, tennis elbow, and nagging shoulder pain (at least for me!)


----------



## TwisT (Jan 19, 2011)

theBIGness said:


> igf is the tits man. it gives you a great pump and mos def repairs tendonitis, tennis elbow, and nagging shoulder pain (at least for me!)



Glad to hear you had a good experience with it! I tore my pec a few months ago and used it for recovery... am now back up to my PR with 0 problems... IGF does wonders for repair.

-T


----------



## Hendog (Jan 19, 2011)

What IGF is the best?  I see there are more than one option with this stuff.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 19, 2011)

As of right now, the new DES is the most potent and powerful. Followed by long r3, IGF-2, and then normal IGF. All will yield results, and all are used a bit differently.

If you need some help, feel free to PM me.

-T


----------



## Myosin10 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think a combo of IGF is the best. IGF-DES 1,3 plus some IGF-2 LR3


----------



## TwisT (Jan 22, 2011)

Ups

-T


----------



## blergs. (Jan 22, 2011)

Hendog said:


> What IGF is the best?  I see there are more than one option with this stuff.


IGF-1LR3    100% 
40-70mcg ed for 6-8 weeks is nice


----------



## Hendog (Jan 23, 2011)

blergs. said:


> IGF-1LR3    100%
> 40-70mcg ed for 6-8 weeks is nice



What can I expect from this?

What do I take with it?  Just test?


----------



## Hendog (Jan 27, 2011)

Bump for my questions


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 29, 2011)

Would igf be as good got fat loss as hgh?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 29, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Would igf be as good got fat loss as hgh?



Yeah!! Also look towards GHRP or Fragment 171

-T


----------



## TwisT (Feb 12, 2011)

Ups


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 13, 2011)

I have use IGF-1lr3 with HGH as part of a pct plan


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

Updated


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey TwisT,

Great post!  I've researched this peptide for almost a month, and a lot of the benefits that you posted is why I've ordered this peptide.  Once I get started on my first cycle, I'm hoping to post some results.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 28, 2011)

PumpedUpBro said:


> Hey TwisT,
> 
> Great post!  I've researched this peptide for almost a month, and a lot of the benefits that you posted is why I've ordered this peptide.  Once I get started on my first cycle, I'm hoping to post some results.



Sounds great bro! You'll love the stuff 

-T


----------



## Ruturaj (Mar 1, 2011)

hey t nice read
yesterday I ordered 
5 X peg mgf  2mg
5 X IGF1 DES 1mg
5 X IGF1 LR3 1mg
60ml clen 200mcg
and Melanotan 10mg

I will use one cycle now of igf1 des and mgf or ifg1 lr3
then I am planning to use peptides with my test prop 150mg/eod cycle


----------



## TwisT (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks bud, and thanks for the order! Next time go through my link 

-T



Ruturaj said:


> hey t nice read
> yesterday I ordered
> 5 X peg mgf  2mg
> 5 X IGF1 DES 1mg
> ...


----------



## Realtalk (Mar 2, 2011)

Ups


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sure.  The order is on it's way.


----------



## kvothe (Mar 2, 2011)

Twist, how would you dose a combo of the new igf des, and igf lr3? More so looking for timing as I think dosage amounts would vary person to person, but timing could be a little more standard.

I was thinking the des pre wkout and the lr3 post.

In general on dosing, would you halve your lr3 dosage?  say if you usually would take 40 mcgs per day, would you do 20 igf des and 20 lr3?

thanks for the help!


----------



## TwisT (Mar 2, 2011)

kvothe said:


> twist, how would you dose a combo of the new igf des, and igf lr3? More so looking for timing as i think dosage amounts would vary person to person, but timing could be a little more standard.
> 
> I was thinking the des pre wkout and the lr3 post.
> 
> ...



~

-t


----------



## oufinny (Mar 2, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Would igf be as good got fat loss as hgh?



I am using IGF right now with GH frag 176-191 in this configuration.
AM - 300 mcg GH (8 hours fasted, doing lean gains right now)
PM - 80 mcg IGF-1 LR3 pre-workout (you need 20 grams of carbs for 6-7 hours each hour as a minimum, so that is at least 140 grams)  I get in about 200 a night with lean gains and the partitioning is unreal and so are the pumps.

I am using this in conjunction with the cycle I am running now for an aggressive recomp hence the use of lean gains.  Also, this allows for the best use of the GH frag as there is no fat or carbs to blunt its effectiveness.


----------



## kvothe (Mar 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I do lr3 around 1 hour pre workout at about 50mcg sub-q, and then immediately post workout I do DES 33.3 bi lat.
> 
> -T


 
excellent, thanks, so the lr3 subq to take advantage of systemic props of the lr3 and the des post IM to take advantage of the site specific characteristics of the des.

I appreciate the help, seems logical, makes sense


----------



## TwisT (Mar 2, 2011)

Exactly bud!

-T



kvothe said:


> excellent, thanks, so the lr3 subq to take advantage of systemic props of the lr3 and the des post IM to take advantage of the site specific characteristics of the des.
> 
> I appreciate the help, seems logical, makes sense


----------



## mustaine1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*beginner use?*



oufinny said:


> I am using IGF right now with GH frag 176-191 in this configuration.
> AM - 300 mcg GH (8 hours fasted, doing lean gains right now)
> PM - 80 mcg IGF-1 LR3 pre-workout (you need 20 grams of carbs for 6-7 hours each hour as a minimum, so that is at least 140 grams) I get in about 200 a night with lean gains and the partitioning is unreal and so are the pumps.
> 
> I am using this in conjunction with the cycle I am running now for an aggressive recomp hence the use of lean gains. Also, this allows for the best use of the GH frag as there is no fat or carbs to blunt its effectiveness.


 
I'm a complete novice to using this peptide,(IGF) it sounds like it's just what I need...so what advice can you give me on using it?? Is it dangerous to use? Thanks i advance.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 24, 2011)

mustaine1 said:


> I'm a complete novice to using this peptide,(IGF) it sounds like it's just what I need...so what advice can you give me on using it?? Is it dangerous to use? Thanks i advance.



Tell us your stats, training experience, diet, goals before we can make any suggestions.  Like using DS and/or AAS, peptides aren't just something you use and expect amazing results.  They do work well if you use them properly and for the right goals.  Keep in mind, peptides require some planning and a little knowledge to use right.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm with 'mustaine1' I think I have read and heard enough and I'm ready for a go... I lift heavy 2-3 days a week, and train mma 3-4 times a week. I am not a competitive fighter, I just love the intense training. I eat very clean and take some PH products here and there. I'm 27, 5'11" and weigh around 190 lbs. 
So guys please tell how much to start with. Thanks


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 24, 2011)

Twist,

When will you be re-stocked on the IGF?


----------



## mustaine1 (Mar 25, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Tell us your stats, training experience, diet, goals before we can make any suggestions. Like using DS and/or AAS, peptides aren't just something you use and expect amazing results. They do work well if you use them properly and for the right goals. Keep in mind, peptides require some planning and a little knowledge to use right.


 
Presently 40years old, 238lbs, 6'3'' and have been training for the past 19yrs or so with weights. Done aas and gh for maybe 7yrs with super results, only stopped using them 3yrs ago so I had 9yrs lifting before I used aas. My aim is to cut up and build some more muscle. Bear in mind I was 275lbs mid-january this year and thanks to clean diet and good training I've dropped nearly 40lbs and kept most of my strength.
I understand totally what you're sayin mate about planning and knowledge and that's why I'm askin you guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 25, 2011)

i love lr3..wish it could be run for long periods of time like gh


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 25, 2011)

What's the most anyone has ran at a time. I have seen 120mcg is max per day? To much can down regulate the igf receptors? 

Also does anyone right after dosing have slight flushing on the face and head pressure? I have been running pre workout 160mcg split bilaterally.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 27, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> What's the most anyone has ran at a time. I have seen 120mcg is max per day? To much can down regulate the igf receptors?
> 
> Also does anyone right after dosing have slight flushing on the face and head pressure? I have been running pre workout 160mcg split bilaterally.



 +80mcg =  saturation

-T


----------



## hill450 (Mar 27, 2011)

Any idea how much or how long of a cycle I would need to just heal up my shoulder(s)??

They're pretty shitty anymore it seems, mostly my left one right now.

Just curious, don't know if I want to do it or not.
Thanks!


----------



## phosphor (Mar 28, 2011)

Do not have experience in peptides all that much. This peptide looks like my ticket since I have tendonitis in my elbow and affects my workouts at times. I will get some ordered stat. In the meantime, doing some extra research. Thanks twist.


----------



## JR. (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm 6'4 260 prob. 12% body fat. I'm taking 250mg of test every 5 days "cyp" once in a while i use a little tren, which i love. I wish i had 20% of the knowledge "twist" has about peptides. Would taking hgh by itself or IGF-1 do me any good? If so what type of results can i except? And how much can i plan on spending per month with either of these. O and by the way i'm 40 years old and usually cruise with 200mg of test every 7 days,gonna do this till they throw dirt on me or i get a bad blood test. Thanks in advance!


----------



## phosphor (Mar 28, 2011)

One thing I will point out about HGH, is that there is a deluge of bad products coming from overseas and HGH is temperature sensitive - so it makes sense that even if overseas stuff is good, the shipping could nullify the batch. Not all is bad overseas, but you have to do some extensive fact checking to make sure all that money doesn't go down the tubes. As far as vendors on this board, maybe someone else could chime in - but expect to pay a minimum of 400 per batch. Salty. I myself have heard stories of the cheaper blue, green and yellow tops (all the same, from what I'm told) from China are a roll of the dice but don't be fooled by them - many give you the sides but no benefits and many using assume the benefits are there since the sides are. Tricky Chinese.


----------



## Rutz (Mar 28, 2011)

I need something clarified, any bit of advice is appreciated. I'm starting IGF-1 DES, if I'm starting with 33.3mcg, IM Bi lat then I would technically want to split 66.6mcg right?


----------



## Game On (Mar 28, 2011)

Reviewed and read all post relating to peptides on this forum.. which leads me to my question: recommendation on type / amounts / time frame on what to take if any?
I'm 44 /  5'10" / 185 lbs / 6-8 % bf .... 4 weeks into AAS using Test E - 250mg w/ Eq. - 200 mg : E 5 day.... Have trained very hard (sometimes overtrained) since I was a teenager. My eating habits are excellent. Very active and still in the game! 
As I age so does the old injuries along with the new ones: shoulder / knees / ligaments just to name a few. My purpose for Peptides is to help with  injury's and all around improvements in keeping a fit body.  Note: Havn't posted much but have read endless amounts of posts / forums on all topics. So if Twist or anyone else concerning my question have advise I would be thankful.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 28, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Do not have experience in peptides all that much. This peptide looks like my ticket since I have tendonitis in my elbow and affects my workouts at times. I will get some ordered stat. In the meantime, doing some extra research. Thanks twist.



Dont forget to PM me first for a discount 



hill450 said:


> Any idea how much or how long of a cycle I would need to just heal up my shoulder(s)??
> 
> They're pretty shitty anymore it seems, mostly my left one right now.
> 
> ...



~


----------



## slow-90lx (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't pm, but would be interested in a short run to help with a couple nagging injuries.


----------



## slow-90lx (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a question since lr3 is still out of stock.

I am just looking to get some help with tendonitis and a lil shoulder pain.

Looks like IGF-lr3 in conjunction with some PT would be really good, but what about des?  It is in stock and cheaper. (not that  I am overly concerned about either)

Thanks


----------



## popeyestrength (Mar 30, 2011)

uhh so you say you can support any of these with a medical study or 3, so where are these studies?


----------



## TwisT (Mar 30, 2011)

popeyestrength said:


> uhh so you say you can support any of these with a medical study or 3, so where are these studies?



pick a point captain, and I will post a study.


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 30, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Do not have experience in peptides all that much. This peptide looks like my ticket since I have tendonitis in my elbow and affects my workouts at times. I will get some ordered stat. In the meantime, doing some extra research. Thanks twist.




igf r3 is good. Also check out Aflutops.


----------



## TwisT (May 20, 2012)

Bumps


----------



## trackstar19 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm thinking of making the transition over to the peptides side of things shortly, and i'm liking the sounds of igf1. I am currently 5'11 209lbs 8%BF. My main goal with using it would be to help heal nagging injuries and get leaner (my diet is near perfect as is - getting below 8% for me is just always a stubborn point). It sounds like igf1 would be helpful with both my goals? (I'm also currently on test e, tren e, and mast e if that makes any difference). And would taking it SubQ be alright? Thanks!


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 4, 2012)

Twist great read brotha!!! I couldn't agree more with u I LOVE the stuff!!! But I was told and went by this not to take longer than 50 days max and to take 3 -4 weeks off I haven't done des yet I got sum and can't wait to try it but IGF is the SHIT!!!!!


----------



## blergs. (Jun 4, 2012)

Hendog said:


> What can I expect from this?
> 
> What do I take with it?  Just test?



Thats personal dependent on genes and diet.

but expect the above, same as igf.
think testp to teste for igf1 to igf1lr3


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> igf r3 is good. Also check out Aflutops.[/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> What r aflutops never heard of them wht do they do??


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 4, 2012)

For your joints,,, don't remember the exact info just google it.


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jun 6, 2012)

so at what dose i could run LR3 for 50 days? im was kind pissed when 4 wks of LR3 and peg passed by cuz i had GREAT results. now i wanna run it longer WITH igf des and mgf


----------



## Octupi (Mar 2, 2014)

I want to PM you Twist but I don't have the option to.  Help a brother out.


----------



## CatfishBillyHo (Aug 7, 2014)

Could you please PM and give me a legit peptide site. I am thinking about superior peptides


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 7, 2014)

they are kinda new for me but i have used them i just got a order in from them yesterday.there t3 and dapox are good but taste like ass.the trusted peptide companys for me are no order.purchase pep,hardcore pep,bluesky,maximpep and evolution pep.with evolution pep cjc no dac and ipam being the best i have ever used but there igf lr-3 not so much.for igf i like purchase pep or hardcore but all are good that i have gotten which is a lot i buy lots and lots of igf and pep and research they work dude.and superior pep i think is going to be added to that list to they seem legit so far.


----------



## first blood (Aug 7, 2014)

Ive used Hardcore and Great white ghrp 6, mod,ipam ghrp 2.... both companies seemed good to me.


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 7, 2014)

On hardcore igf1 lr3 now. It works well.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2014)

PP has real IGF-1


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Aug 9, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> PP has real IGF-1



X2

It's great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElitePeptides (Aug 9, 2014)

Awesome research info!


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

TwisT said:


> Glad to hear you had a good experience with it! I tore my pec a few months ago and used it for recovery... am now back up to my PR with 0 problems... IGF does wonders for repair.
> 
> -T


OH man this is what I need than,my cronic elbow has no cartilage at all in my right arm. So this site that you listed IGF des 1mg  is one bottle going to last how long at average injections to just help get cut and hard. I am in cycle now and running EQ200  200 mg weekly test prope 100 mg twice with t3 and clen. So to continue my cycle for the next 10 weeks sense I am only in my first full or completed week,how often and how much should I pin,i also have some BD 25 gage pins for water.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

TwisT said:


> Glad to hear you had a good experience with it! I tore my pec a few months ago and used it for recovery... am now back up to my PR with 0 problems... IGF does wonders for repair.
> 
> -T


I just joined mass peptites so I am very interested in there igf1 des or lr3 and maybe ghrp 2 or 6 and cjc 1295


----------



## Octupi (Aug 10, 2014)

I've run two different Peptide sources of IGF-1 and neither gave any results.  Makes you wonder why 1mg=$79 versus a receptor grade pharm made 1mg=$350.  You could say I'm leary of peptide sources now.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

TwisT said:


> ~
> 
> -t


so what does t mean,i was looking for more of an answer than that twist!


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

TwisT said:


> Exactly bud!
> 
> -T


Man all that shot hand sounds greek to me,what is site specific characteristics of des mean,or ls3 subq stand for?


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 25, 2014)

TwisT said:


> +80mcg = saturation
> 
> -T


would i be better off hitting im lgs igf1  i have been running it subq


----------

